# Moab to Grand Junction Lasal Road Access



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thinking about hitting the Grand Junction area for turkeys in May for my first out of state turkey hunt. Anybody have any ideas on if access is open that early from Moab over into the Lasals into Colorado? Would it be better to drive around on I70 and access that area from Grand Junction? The reason I ask is I may try to combine both my UT and CO general hunts and hunt out of a single location. Thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you talking about Ut46 that heads to the east from the LaSal junction into Colorado? If so it is a paved road and is open along with HWY 90 in Colorado. The road to Buck Eye Reservoir in Colorado should be open since it is low enough but it could be muddy from the Utah side.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I am thinking more like Gateway road that goes from Castle Valley over to gateway.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you trying to hunt the La Sals... Utah part and Colorado part...only? Or are you trying to hunt somehwere else in Colorado and then the La Sal's for your Utah hunt?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

toasty said:


> I am thinking more like Gateway road that goes from Castle Valley over to gateway.


The road up John Brown Canyon is a nasty piece of work if it gets wet. There are definitely turkeys up in that general area though on both sides of the border. Lots of private land too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That Gateway road should be open by May


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yes, hoping to hunt the Lasals in both states from a single camp. It will be interesting to see if I have learned anything over the last 10 years hunting turkeys in Utah. We will see if I can get it done in a completely new area. I think if I can find the turkeys on public, eventually I should be able to coax one into range. Will take a good set of maps.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You might want to contact the JB Ranch and see if they do turkey hunts within the CWMU framework. If not, there property is open under your permit and they may allow(for a fee) access to their property. They have the turkeys and I think they have property in both states.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I talked to JB Ranch. They do not offer tags or access, but were about as nice as any CWMU I have ever talked to. They were happy to give out some information that will hopefully help. I think a plan is starting to come together for this trip. I appreciate the help from everyone. As always, I will post up some pics and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't think they'd give you turkey access, but they are definitely class acts.


----------

